
Microsoft names Visual Studio 2010 dates - blazzerbg
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/10/19/visual_studio_2010_second_beta_packaging/
======
gaius
I am excited by this. The article doesn't mention it, but VS 2010 is a game-
changer. ML goes mainstream. Let rock_mode=on in...

~~~
ScottWhigham
In what ways is it a "game changer"? Maybe I'm missing something - it has a
few new things but I don't see anything game changing.

~~~
jcl
I think the implication is that any languages built into Visual Studio get an
automatic stamp of approval from corporate management, which is why we get
millions of lines of code written in C# and VB.net and not, say, Boo or
IronPython. Thus, F# will have something previous ML dialects do not:
mainstream credibility.

Of course, one could make the same argument for J# -- which shipped in Visual
Studio but is now being discontinued for lack of popularity.

~~~
gaius
Exactly. Credibility + access to all the .NET libraries. The question now is,
why _not_ use it? Esp. if you're already using LINQ.

------
nickpp
What happened to the Standard Edition?

~~~
gaius
I believe it's effectively been replaced by the free Community Edition.

~~~
nickpp
Do you have any more data about this? I mean, the Standard edition included an
optimizing compiler, libraries like ATL and MFC, etc.

Are you sure they will be free?

I knew about the free Express editions but Community... never heard of it.

~~~
gaius
Sorry, I think I meant Express - got confused with Community Technical
Preview.

The compiler is the same I believe - it's the tools you get with it that
varies between editions.

